# eating



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

please bare with me on this, i dont hunt deer so i have a ques. what taste better a larger deer or smaller younger one. i watch on tv the deer hunting showes and you all pass up a smaller deer for a older larger deer doesnt the meat taste better on a younger deer or is it the way you cook it thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

IMO it all tastes good. But the younger deer are more tender. It is like just like veal and an old steer. The veal is more tender.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Agreed. I think the more tender a deer is, the more enjoyable the meal is. Otherwise they taste the same (like lea and perrins and montreal steak seasoning, LOL). :lol:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The "cuter" the deer the better he tastes.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

1. Definitely the smaller ones taste better. But would you rather have a hamber (1/4 lb) or a meat loaf (2 lbs). It's not always about quality of meat. Sometimes it is about quantity of meat.

2. It is also sometimes about sportsmanship and the challenge. It's easy to shoot a dumb yound deer. It is much more challenging to shoot a large crafty buck.

3. Don't believe everything you see on TV. Those guys shooting deer over feeders are really hunting, no matter what they call it.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> 3. Don't believe everything you see on TV. Those guys shooting deer over feeders *are *really hunting, no matter what they call it.


Are you defending those types of hunters or did you forget the n't in AREN'T?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> > 3. Don't believe everything you see on TV. Those guys shooting deer over feeders *are *really hunting, no matter what they call it.
> 
> 
> Are you defending those types of hunters or did you forget the n't in AREN'T?


OOOOPs. That was big mistake. I did meant aren't. Some of what you see on TV is real hunting, but much of it is caged hunts or on fenced ranches. I don't consider that hunting.


----------

